# Black egg crate?



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

hey guys, just wondering if anyone knows where to buy??? tried ronas with no luck, called other stores as well, no one has any, 
much appreciated.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Canada Corals carries it but they are currently out.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've seen it @PlasticWorld on Shephard Ave West of Allen Rd. IIRC, it was ~$20/2'x4' sheet.

HTH


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

thanks guys, i called Dan at cc. he is out, will try them Wilson.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've got two sheets sitting under my couch....but I'm downtown.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for offer, but need a case....or 2


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

http://insanesupply.com/lighting/fluorescent/diffuser-louver/Liteline-ALP45-3-24BL

you can try these guys flavio
if you call local electrical company in Milton they may have it

call it egg crate light diffuser

vic


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

wtac said:


> I've seen it @PlasticWorld on Shephard Ave West of Allen Rd. IIRC, it was ~$20/2'x4' sheet.
> 
> HTH


Yes..... Plastic World sells them, best to call them first since sometimes they are out of stock.


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Was at Plastic World this weekend and they had 6 to 8 pieces there at the time


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Plastic world had them today.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Thanks for offer, but need a case....or 2


Plastic World - on most days. I can pick up and drop off tomorrow if you want. I have an appointment in Oakville tomorrow afternoon (depends how big a case is ) .

"a case.....or 2" eh? .......Interesting........


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

ahhh, thanks alot Red, i did pick up 6 pieces yesterday, no special project, just cleaning out gravel and replacing white egg crate with black, keeps clean longer.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

No probs (it's what I do  ). Anytime. Understood. On the road now. I'll drop by soon. It's been too long.


----------

